# Advice on buying my first driving cart



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Kingston Saddlery is very popular for low budget entry into driving, but folks who get serious about driving end up upgrading them like crazy, primarily with the heavy steel spoked wheels and suspension kits. The wire spoke wheels are notorious for "taco-ing" when they hit a pot hole, that is, folding up, and the suspension is very minimal for cross country type driving. Patty's Pony Place, a Canadian manufacturer builds serious small equine carts, and also suspension upgrade kits. Ahonen has a great reputation, and produces a cart called the Traveler, I believe, that breaks down for transportation. I'm assuming your mentor is a driving official? Usually those duties are carried out by American Driving Society (ADS) officials. You might want to check out the ADS for driving groups in your area. My sincere advice is to not go cheap with your first investments in equipment, even though you may be just "testing the waters" to see if you are truly interested. Gather as much information as you can beforehand and enter the sport boldly and safely!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd look for something similar to this https://www.superiorsulky.com/carts/trail-cart
Stateline has one similar but I would want to change those tires out. I may not just would depend on the actual tire which I haven't looked at it close enough to make that determination.
https://www.statelinetack.com/item/tough-1-easy-entry-driving-cart/BOC74%20PONY/?srccode=GPSLT&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIyducjvqH3AIVWrXACh0Pdw8kEAQYASABEgIBx_D_BwE&kwid=productads-adid^185616501248-device^c-plaid^346447002708-sku^133743-adType^PLA


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

We used to start with pulling small logs before introducing the cart, just to get used to the pressure. 

Are you planning to send the pony for training or do it yourself? Because the instructor most likely has a cart they use for starting young horses that you could use (rent?) until you know if this is something you both will enjoy. 

Those lightweight carts are ok to begin with, but IMO a quality harness is vital. I started a mare in an older harness once and one of the traces broke; that was a disaster but the cart held up ok even after flipping over a fence. It was the same type as what you posted, but not sure of the brand has been many, many years ago.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> I'd look for something similar to this https://www.superiorsulky.com/carts/trail-cart
> Stateline has one similar but I would want to change those tires out. I may not just would depend on the actual tire which I haven't looked at it close enough to make that determination.
> https://www.statelinetack.com/item/tough-1-easy-entry-driving-cart/BOC74%20PONY/?srccode=GPSLT&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIyducjvqH3AIVWrXACh0Pdw8kEAQYASABEgIBx_D_BwE&kwid=productads-adid^185616501248-device^c-plaid^346447002708-sku^133743-adType^PLA


The superior sulky one is nice, drove a 13.2H 5 gaited pony in one like that for many years. The shafts were not removable though, but would sure be nice to have for traveling places! 

The one at Stateline tack is only $335.99 right now on a special sale; would buy that one for that price. Could resell it easily later if you decide to upgrade. 


Don't know why the link won't work, but can copy and paste to your browser. 

https://www.statelinetack.com/item/tough-1-easy-entry-driving-cart/BOC74%20PONY/?srccode=GPSLT&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIyducjvqH3AIVWrXAC%20h0Pdw8kEAQYASABEgIBx_D_BwE&kwid=productads-adid^185616501248-device^c-plaid^346447002708-sku^133743-adType^PLA


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Have been warned against Tough-One in particular as they are not well made -- a lot of reviews tell of having to re-weld parts before they ever hitched up. If I was going to be trotting demurely around an arena or flat groomed roads, I would feel less apprehensive about the flimsier starter models. But there is nothing like that here. 

The trainer I am working with did FEI Combined with a team of Hanoverians -- has nothing pony sized. No, I'm not sending Pippa out to start. Because what would my Brooke do alone in her pasture? I'd need ANOTHER pony. :razz:

Right now I am looking at plunking down more $$ for an Ahonen easy entry training cart. The Traveler's wheels come off but the regular training cart shafts are removable which would get it in the pickup bed easy enough I'd think. Ahonen has a great rep, and I don't think I'd need to upgrade unless I decided to do some kind of fancy show thing. Which is highly unlikely given my personality. Although I admit they wear great hats. 

The Kingston idea is cheaper, even with motorcycle wheels


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I used to have a 16' stock trailer and would put the buggy in that with the shafts sticking out the back. 


The Kingston, IMO, is no different from the Tough one, from a design standpoint. 


A big issue for me was driver comfort, and so the seat suspension is an important issue. The Ahonen and the Superior Sulky both refer to the seat suspension. 


IMO, the carts with wooden shafts are better quality/comfort than the ones with metal shafts.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

A big problem these days with the cheap carts is that they're being imported from China. They are not designing and building quality carts, they're knocking off familiar US designs that have sold for many years. For quality and safety's, you're much better off to stick with a long-established on-shore manufacturer such as Ahonen. They've been around as long as I can remember.


There is a HUGE difference between low end steel carts and higher end modern steel carts that are usually built with competition in mind. Wood has its place, and I am partial to wood, but without the design behind it, it can be overly heavy, it is subject to deterioration, the varnishes used are ALWAYS peeling off natural finished vehicles, presenting refinishing headaches, and the common meadowbrook type vehicle has serious balance limitation, owing partly to the fact that not too many builders pay attention to balance.


I don't know if the Ahonen has any sort of balance adjustment, but you might want to ask before investing. It's very easy to place too much weight on your pony's back, by shifting your own weight on the seat, going downhill, or adding a passenger. Driving a two-wheeler can be very much like sitting in the saddle, where you want to maintain correct balance and an "independent seat" for your horse's sake.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

This is the type of cart we used to use for starting horses. Look at the Trainer 160 model. It has a step on the back so it is easy to put weight in and out of the cart. Then can graduate to weight on the seat. 

https://www.drivingessentials.com/carriage_inventory.php


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We start with weight (tire, log, short sled) to get them used to a load then move to our forecart which is also walked behind the first time or two. Then they move on to whatever - my favorites are the marathon vehicles. What we had that had non removable shafts rode in the truck bed with shafts wrapped with the vehicle securely tied so there was little to no shifting.


----------

